# Good Breeder?



## 4loveofadog (Mar 3, 2010)

has anyone had experience with Weitz Shepherds in Franklin Lakes, NJ. are they a reputable breeder?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Do they have a website? I'm not coming up with anything through google..


----------



## 4loveofadog (Mar 3, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> Do they have a website? I'm not coming up with anything through google..


 none that i could find. they had an add in our local paper and was wondering if anyone had dealt with them before and if they were reliable.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I don't know them personally. They appear to have dogs in the AKC show ring.


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 25, 2011)

I have had German Shepherds for 31 years and I can tell you that these breeders are the BEST! I will always buy my dogs from them. Their dogs are absolutely beautiful, and have wonderful temperaments.


----------



## class3204 (Dec 27, 2009)

you might want to look at Jagermeister German Shepherds, thay are alos in NJ


----------

